# Light my Life



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Oh LBD do I need to get the miniature violin out ?
whats happening there more QLD visitors?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Pissant miniature? I thought it was worthy of a *Stradivarious*....


> .... more QLD visitors?
> - robscastle


Nope… Changed the bloody combination… Now they defecate on the neighbors lawns.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I've gotten 8 or 9 of these mini flash lights from different truckstops over the years. Mine are all yellow instead of black. I keep these in all my vehicles, shop, and in the house.. I paid $1.99 each, and they're well worth it, in a pinch. Space saving verses the larger flashlights. Not meant to replace a main flashlight, but very handy in a pinch.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I've gotten 8 or 9 of these mini flash lights from different truckstops over the years….
> - WoodenDreams


Looks like I'm preaching to a bloody *smart* "converted"... You are 110% correct and my intention is to let all the other 1,998,457 fellow LJ'ers (sorry will not name you all) stay out of the dark…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

From #2 Stone the flamin crows LBD

Hoo bloody rah mate!... (got and CCTV footage to share)


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

With all the different varieties of battery flashlights out there this one has potential for a cool mini. Never knew they existed. Thanks for sharing Duck.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

cool gadget ducks but when i really needed it id never find the damn thing.plus most cell phones have built in flash lights.but go ahead and send me one,and one for rc too while your at it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... most cell phones have built in flash lights…..
> - pottz


True, but you need one of these in your phone pocket so you can find your mobile to use as a flasher…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... most cell phones have built in flash lights…..
> - pottz


True, but you need one of these in your phone pocket so you can find your mobile to use as a flasher…

*BTW*. It's illegal to use phones in cells here in Australia.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> .... most cell phones have built in flash lights…..
> - pottz
> 
> True, but you need one of these in your phone pocket so you can find your mobile to use as a flasher…
> ...


i see your dilemma ducks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... i *see* your dilemma ducks.
> - pottz


Now that's profound *pottzy*... without a *PowerCell 9V Torch*.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Gotta love the simplicity of that thing!

I wish they would make something for AAs or AAAs but with the contact arrangement and no clip on contacts probably a no-go. Reason being, every AA/AAA device I have suffers from those dang battery leaks. They have figured out the exact amount of zinc required for the anodes and when the battery is spent, so is the zinc. Great way to ensure that every device only survives one set of batteries.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

ALDI $40.00
18650s and charger hasn't leaked yet.

Made from durable, lightweight, powder coated aluminium
- Energy efficient 10W LED with super bright 700 lumen light output
- Up to 3 hours run time when fully charged
- IP65 weatherproof rated
- Includes: 12V DC fast charge car charger, 240V AC plug-in power pack and built-in 3600mAh Li-ion battery










Sadly mot much timber in it!

*most cell phones have built in flash lights* ... I think a file would be a better accessory


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

If y


> - robscastle


If you ever find your wallet, I'd love to see you squeeze one of these in it…

That's probably why you can't find your wallet… you can't carry one of these lights in your pocket…


----------

